# East Fork Lake...BEWARE



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Went fishing last Thursday with a friend and when we came in he noticed his exhaust was very loud. It appears someone had tried to steal his catallactic converter from his truck. They had only made one cut and I guess they were interrupted and quit. We were at the Tate (Bantam Ramp) but I doubt that it matters where you're at. we left the lake around 4:30 so this had to happen in the day light hours.
Anyway be careful where you park and be away of your surroundings. It's a shame this happened as spring fishing is just getting underway. 
Everyone look out for each other.


----------



## Bait catcher (Apr 25, 2008)

Seems to be a common occurance nowadays.My truck was was broke into at ceasors creek a few years back.Would be nice if we had more security at these state park ramps. side note: I always carry when we take the boat out anymore,just dont feel safe after that incident.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

It's a shame you have to worry about that kind of stuff. 
I've seen a pair of shady characters parked in one of the spots I like to nite fish, I was concerned enough that I didn't even stay and fish on one occasion, I'll have the wife drop me off there from now on.
Stay safe n good luck and good fishing !


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. Hard to believe thieves are brazen enough to crawl under a truck on a ramp that busy. Hope they get caught. Last year I used this ramp more than any just because it is not as isolated as others.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

That sux! I hope they catch them. I launch there all of the time. Thanks for the heads' up.


----------



## DevFishingZin (Jan 8, 2017)

Nothing against East Fork or that side of town, but not surprised considering the type of characters out that way and the personal "problems" they have, hint hint. Have to watch your six and be a bit careful depending on where you fish the GMR also. Break ins happen on the GMR here and there but I see morons taking converters in broad daylight possibly being a problem now. One day some of these idiots are going to come across a real hard ass that doesn't play and be in for a well deserved rude awakening. Be Safe Out There and Tight Lines!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

One man w/a deer rifle could fix this problem....& I'd do it for free.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> It's a shame you have to worry about that kind of stuff.
> I've seen a pair of shady characters parked in one of the spots I like to nite fish, I was concerned enough that I didn't even stay and fish on one occasion, I'll  have the wife drop me off there from now on.
> Stay safe n good luck and good fishing !


Terry..hide ya carry when she drops ya off. T


----------



## TOS (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm a welder and machinist and cab fab most anything. I think I'll be crawling under my truck soon and fabbing up a gaurd that i think would deter thieves. I'll post how it turns out.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

TOS said:


> I'm a welder and machinist and cab fab most anything. I think I'll be crawling under my truck soon and fabbing up a gaurd that i think would deter thieves. I'll post how it turns out.


Back in another life I used to do that. I was thinking about that same thing or looking for an option to add something to my truck.
Wouldn't a thicker (maybe 3/16" or 1/4") piece of SS be a good option for material since it can harden ahead of a cut especially when using something like a saws all? I remember trying to cut some #/16" SS one day at work with a saws all and that SS got so hard, those saws just quit cutting. I burned up a lot of blades before I figured out what was happening.


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

DevFishingZin said:


> Nothing against East Fork or that side of town, but not surprised considering the type of characters out that way and the personal "problems" they have, hint hint. Have to watch your six and be a bit careful depending on where you fish the GMR also. Break ins happen on the GMR here and there but I see morons taking converters in broad daylight possibly being a problem now. One day some of these idiots are going to come across a real hard ass that doesn't play and be in for a well deserved rude awakening. Be Safe Out There and Tight Lines!


Excuse me? I live on that side of town. I find this offensive at best


----------



## DevFishingZin (Jan 8, 2017)

Treble said:


> Excuse me? I live on that side of town. I find this offensive at best


So I guess you find the truth offensive. Clermont County and other counties out East in that area have some serious drug issues. Meth aka Hillbilly Heroin drives theft and other bad behavior. Posting an older article but it nails it on the head. Here's a mini sample, "Whatever the drug being used, drug use is driving “90% of the crime in this county. People are stealing because they need drugs."









Meth is in, heroin is out as drug epidemic changes face in Clermont County


The sheriff’s office and hospitals are seeing an explosion of meth while heroin and opioid overdoses have dropped significantly as former users make the switch.




www.wcpo.com




.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I live in Clermont County too, moved out here almost 7 years ago, no way I'm ever moving back to Cincy. I don't find your comment offensive at all but Hamilton County is no dream mecca either. Hell it's the shooting capital of SW Ohio. You know it's bad when the shootings are spreading out to areas like Oakley, Silverton and Kenwood. Everyday it's the same old news somebody shot somebody and x amount of bystanders were caught in the crossfire.
Next most popular news is *____* (fill in a name) government official was caught taking bribes. Surprise, surprise.
I couldn't wait to get out of Cincy. It's a shame it used to be a nice place to live.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

crappiedude said:


> somebody shot somebody and x amount of bystanders were caught in the crossfire.


...and the bystanders "didn't see nothin'"


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

crappiedude said:


> I live in Clermont County too, moved out here almost 7 years ago, no way I'm ever moving back to Cincy. I don't find your comment offensive at all but Hamilton County is no dream mecca either. Hell it's the shooting capital of SW Ohio. You know it's bad when the shootings are spreading out to areas like Oakley, Silverton and Kenwood. Everyday it's the same old news somebody shot somebody and x amount of bystanders were caught in the crossfire.
> Next most popular news is *____* (fill in a name) government official was caught taking bribes. Surprise, surprise.
> I couldn't wait to get out of Cincy. It's a shame it used to be a nice place to live.


Thanks for the Comment Dude - You said it better than I could have without shooting off my mouth as sarcastic comments that hit this thread a couple of times earlier don't help a thing at all and only creates animosity on the forum.

Cant take a boat to CC without a really good chance of your truck being vandalized nor Paint Creek . NO WAY I'd launch my boat from a river ramp in Cincy area - The truck and trailer may be gone when you come back.
The problem is everywhere in Ohio , KY and many other states.

People everywhere have problems. Everyone knows it , Everyone sees the results.

Ohio needs to crack down on part 2 of this problem and thats the scrap dealers that buy these converters - Pass a law MANDATING proof of ownership by the seller of a converter.

Why wont they do this simple fix?


----------



## DevFishingZin (Jan 8, 2017)

crappiedude said:


> I live in Clermont County too, moved out here almost 7 years ago, no way I'm ever moving back to Cincy. I don't find your comment offensive at all but Hamilton County is no dream mecca either. Hell it's the shooting capital of SW Ohio. You know it's bad when the shootings are spreading out to areas like Oakley, Silverton and Kenwood. Everyday it's the same old news somebody shot somebody and x amount of bystanders were caught in the crossfire.
> Next most popular news is *____* (fill in a name) government official was caught taking bribes. Surprise, surprise.
> I couldn't wait to get out of Cincy. It's a shame it used to be a nice place to live.


I was pointing out why theft and other buggery is/was going down in some of those areas out East. Sure, I agree, City of Cincinnati and some of the suburbs not within city limits but in Hamilton County are a s**t show. But that wasn't the point. Middletown and a few other municipalities along the GMR are a good example, lot's of drug use and lot's of break ins and theft to support habits. That's why I mentioned it in my original post that I wouldn't be surprised if people started to try and take converters during the day in various spots up and down the GMR. If Treble's reply to my original post was sarcasm, well I missed it. Just speaking the truth here. There are a lot of areas I use to fish that I won't anymore because you can't leave a car or truck unattended, especially night fishing. Might as well have a bow on top with a sign that says smash my windows please.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> Back in another life I used to do that. I was thinking about that same thing or looking for an option to add something to my truck.
> Wouldn't a thicker (maybe 3/16" or 1/4") piece of SS be a good option for material since it can harden ahead of a cut especially when using something like a saws all? I remember trying to cut some #/16" SS one day at work with a saws all and that SS got so hard, those saws just quit cutting. I burned up a lot of blades before I figured out what was happening.


A hardened a2 steel guard


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Been fishin a particular dam on the GMR on the south side of Hamilton. Paved lot sits under lights next to a four lane road. Fished year round, day ir night in all kinds of weather, even hurricane Katrina monsoon. Several years ago the crap started with open drug use, illegals taking six inch saugeye and smallies, trash everywhere. This lot is three blocks from the Hamilton Police Station.

Got the itch to fish after work one night, Young Whiskers was home from school, so went after dinner. Parked the caravan under a light, dam is about three hundred yard walk. Fished until dark, back to find the driver window smashed and cabin tossed, for what! When all they found found was maybe eighty-five cents in the console, they bent up a pair of prescription bifocal sunglasses I had just bought that day for $385.00, took Mrs. Whiskers sunglasses and a pair of binoculars, and the owner's manual from the glove box.

Called police, was told if the damages were not more than $500 they would not come out. With the glasses and window it was at least $750 and I insisted. PO showed up at 11:30 and was really pissed that he had to make out a report. Now I like most cops, have worked with a bunch and built guns for a bunch. But this guy was just a jerk. He slow walked writing up and we were there until almost 1:00am. Said it was probably somebody looking for drug money snd they get same calls all the time. "Advised" to find another place snd leave the car unlocked to avoid damage.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Whiskers, it's sad went you have to wonder if your safe fishing a spot. I launch at Tanner's Creek most of the time. Only had one problem years ago. Got back to the ramp about 1am and had a low tire on the truck. Turns out someone let the air out. I keep a small compressor so no big deal. Two shady low lifes walked up and started asking me questions. One asked me if I afraid being out by myself. Nope I got my two buddies with me. At which time I showed them, SMITH & WESSON. They left.
I now carry a Glock 19 and a spare mag. My main worry is the unattended truck and trailer.

Slip


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Treble said:


> Excuse me? I live on that side of town. I find this offensive at best


seriously if you find a comment offensive and it dont break out tos scroll on by please


----------



## DevFishingZin (Jan 8, 2017)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Been fishin a particular dam on the GMR on the south side of Hamilton. Paved lot sits under lights next to a four lane road. Fished year round, day ir night in all kinds of weather, even hurricane Katrina monsoon. Several years ago the crap started with open drug use, illegals taking six inch saugeye and smallies, trash everywhere. This lot is three blocks from the Hamilton Police Station.
> 
> Got the itch to fish after work one night, Young Whiskers was home from school, so went after dinner. Parked the caravan under a light, dam is about three hundred yard walk. Fished until dark, back to find the driver window smashed and cabin tossed, for what! When all they found found was maybe eighty-five cents in the console, they bent up a pair of prescription bifocal sunglasses I had just bought that day for $385.00, took Mrs. Whiskers sunglasses and a pair of binoculars, and the owner's manual from the glove box.
> 
> Called police, was told if the damages were not more than $500 they would not come out. With the glasses and window it was at least $750 and I insisted. PO showed up at 11:30 and was really pissed that he had to make out a report. Now I like most cops, have worked with a bunch and built guns for a bunch. But this guy was just a jerk. He slow walked writing up and we were there until almost 1:00am. Said it was probably somebody looking for drug money snd they get same calls all the time. "Advised" to find another place snd leave the car unlocked to avoid damage.


Yep! Know that spot well. Several good spots all along that stretch in Hamilton from just south of New Miami down into Fairfield. You could leave your car or truck in several of those public parking areas, not anymore. That's an area I don't fish anymore regardless of time of day. Riff raff spying you and your gear while you fish, riff raff prowling parking areas smashing windows. Nothing against LEOs, when they serve and protect as they should it's all good, but when they are handing out BS speeding and parking tickets generating revenue, and not dealing with crime like this, I'd say their priorities are highly misplaced. It's similar to the broken window theory. If an area has a lot of crime and the local PD doesn't shut it down, people will stop visiting that area. Local businesses lose out on that visitor revenue, which means less sales and payroll tax for that municipality when businesses close down. Then that area becomes less attractive to move to because it lacks businesses and business services that residents need. Then the municipality raises taxes on those already there to make up for the shortcoming which makes those who can move out leave the area. And then you end up with a town/city that resembles "Escape From New York". I would, in no way, live in Hamilton or Middletown nor have any kind of business there because of how bad both cities are run. I feel for all the good people who live there and have to deal with all the lawless crap going on.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

So to get back to the original topic....some low life finally did get my converter. Not only is it a pain in the arse to get it replaced, it's hard to even find parts. Ford dealer called me and said there are no available parts for my truck and no ETA on when they will be available.
If you try to figure out at the park office what's going on, like what are they doing to add security or add patrols all they say is it's an ongoing investigation. I understand they can't say much because they really have no idea if you're a good guy or part of the problem.
Since no one can say what's going on (at the park office) I'd like to try to figure out a way to organize a group to self patrol those parking lots ourselves. Those thieves are only hitting up ramps when they find the parking lots void of people. If we could organize a group of people, we could all pull say a four hour stint hanging out at the ramp adding a presence so others could fish in peace without worrying if your vehicles. There are a lot of people who fish during the week when it's less busy and if say 10 guys each pulled a 4 hour shift (8:00am-noon or noon-4:00pm) the rest of the guys could fish in peace. Of course the more guys we can get the better.

I am NOT suggesting any kind of personal confrontation but more of just adding a physical presence and in the event of suspicious activity and call the park officers or 911. This would be more like a neighborhood block watch for the launch ramps. Even better if we could get the park involved and add signs as to what we are doing.
Personally I can't do anything right now since I don't have a vehicle but I'm going to look into it whenever I get my truck back. Rather than just sitting back a crying about what's going on, we should band together and do something about it.

Texting with a guy I know, he mentioned he would like to take an afternoon off work but because of what's going on he's leery to go to the lake. Now IMO that's sad.


----------



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

I like the sign idea. "This ramp is being monitored by hidden security cameras". I work full time so it would be hard to do a four hour shift except for after work but I like the idea.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

so I just got the boat done up but afraid to leave the fa/trailer at the ramp, any ramp


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Well if we want to fish and we want someone to keep and eye on our vehicles we’ll have to organize it and do it ourselves. The parks don’t have the budgets to do much of anything. Getting people to sign up for a few hour tour and then actually showing up will be the hard part. Id put signs up saying “due to recent thefts the ramps are being monitored by watch groups” That way the bad guys know we’re looking out for them.


----------



## DevFishingZin (Jan 8, 2017)

crappiedude said:


> So to get back to the original topic....some low life finally did get my converter. Not only is it a pain in the arse to get it replaced, it's hard to even find parts. Ford dealer called me and said there are no available parts for my truck and no ETA on when they will be available.
> If you try to figure out at the park office what's going on, like what are they doing to add security or add patrols all they say is it's an ongoing investigation. I understand they can't say much because they really have no idea if you're a good guy or part of the problem.
> Since no one can say what's going on (at the park office) I'd like to try to figure out a way to organize a group to self patrol those parking lots ourselves. Those thieves are only hitting up ramps when they find the parking lots void of people. If we could organize a group of people, we could all pull say a four hour stint hanging out at the ramp adding a presence so others could fish in peace without worrying if your vehicles. There are a lot of people who fish during the week when it's less busy and if say 10 guys each pulled a 4 hour shift (8:00am-noon or noon-4:00pm) the rest of the guys could fish in peace. Of course the more guys we can get the better.
> 
> ...


Man... That really sucks. Sorry they got you. I've always been worried about mine getting cut off, seems like the converter thefts rise and fall and rise again depending on what's going on. With of course now being a bad time for it. Casually Google searched protection devices/alarms for converters here and there over the last few years and there's some interesting options out there. Just might have to drop a few bucks and get something installed. Hope you get your truck back on the road soon and back to fishing.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

C-Dude, I like your thoughts. In addition, we need to get the word out while we're at the lake. Talk to everyone you see at the lake and ask them to report suspicious activity and individuals that don't look like they are there to fish or enjoy the park. Your cellphone camera is very important too. If you see someone shady lurking around, or that guy with the beat up work truck patrolling the parking lot looking bug-eyed and disheveled, take a pic and report them to the ranger. You can reach the ranger station at 513-734-4323 or 513-734-2730 - put that number in your phone - share it with people at the park. In addition (or an alternative) to C-Dude's idea of pulling shifts, maybe consider spending a 10 extra minutes minutes longer tending to your boat before put-in, notice who's coming and going, and then maybe sit an extra 20 or so minutes after take-out to watch the lot. Any extra few minutes help.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

G-Patt said:


> C-Dude, I like your thoughts. In addition, we need to get the word out while we're at the lake. Talk to everyone you see at the lake and ask them to report suspicious activity and individuals that don't look like they are there to fish or enjoy the park. Your cellphone camera is very important too. If you see someone shady lurking around, or that guy with the beat up work truck patrolling the parking lot looking bug-eyed and disheveled, take a pic and report them to the ranger. You can reach the ranger station at 513-734-4323 or 513-734-2730 - put that number in your phone - share it with people at the park. In addition (or an alternative) to C-Dude's idea of pulling shifts, maybe consider spending a 10 extra minutes minutes longer tending to your boat before put-in, notice who's coming and going, and then maybe sit an extra 20 or so minutes after take-out to watch the lot. Any extra few minutes help.


Thanks for posting those numbers. I've loaded them on my phone just in case. Haven't been there yet this year but expect to be eventually. Just an hour or so away for me. Don't think I won't be keeping an eye out. I liked the idea about posting signage concerning neighborhood watch. Give them something to think about. Maybe ...


----------

